# Wall-Trackers by ARTIN, yes....ARTIN



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Collectable?, you tell me. Ever since I saw them demonstrated in 1993 I wanted a set and they were hard to get and soon after, they disappeared. I finally scored one and I think it's cool to say the least. You hang it up and race on the wall with lots of activities to get in your way. Anyone have one? Bob Beers


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Bob,
I won one years ago off eBay because I wanted the cars that came with the set. I then gave the track set away because I could find no real use for it. I've got more than enough useless stuff lying around already.

But I'm glad you're having fun with it.

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

someone used to display one at Slugger's open house events. don't remember who. thought it was interesting, but not enough to buy it.
also saw one of those TOMY "Japan only" 1/87 race sets with two cars. that was a tad out of my price range. haven't seen one since.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I have one. I bought it last summer at a flea market for $3. The stickers are a little faded and it's missing the red spinning thing but it was too cool for me to pass up. I thought it was interesting that even though it's made up of seemingly regular sectional track, it can only be broken down into three actual sections because the metal rails go through multiple sections of track. Kind of hard to explain, but if you tried to take the track apart to clean it you would instantly know what I'm talking about.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I have the sales catalog for 1994 and the set is modular and could be expanded.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*got the cars to go with the set.....*

Thanks to SlotCarCantral who hooked me up completely, we traded and I have the 2 original cars that go with the set. I saw the one Al Pink mentioned at Slugger's place, it was not for sale or I would have gotten it. I don't know, I just think it's cool for what it is and the idea that Artin took it from development to sales. The catalog shows about 10 different variants and truthfully I think they only made this one...... Well, time to hang it up... and race......:thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

lifelike will do the same...i think...


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Bob,

That is one cool set! I like it a lot. Which cars did it come with? I like the Artin chassis. Bit fiddly changing the gear ratio for racing but it does make a quick racer with a bit of work.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

That is a cool set, i have something similar but made by tyco called tyco extreme ho scale, has a building the cars go thru and open the doors to go out of building., two spinners and a loop track. The cars have a t shape guide in the front and back of the chassis to hold it to the track, and hangs on the wall like the artin set. It works great. I wonder if its worth anything


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> someone used to display one at Slugger's open house events. don't remember who. thought it was interesting, but not enough to buy it.
> also saw one of those TOMY "Japan only" 1/87 race sets with two cars. that was a tad out of my price range. haven't seen one since.


hey Al...Glad 2 C U BACK!!!
anymore info on the Japan 1/87's ???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thread from the dead... 

just snagged this at a flea market.










Only one car, no power supply or controllers, but for the price I couldn't say no. More pics and info when I have time to fiddle with it...

--rick


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Add some approns and it will make a very decent Tjet track


----------



## m63c (Mar 11, 2012)

I have one of those. It's in a closet somewhere. Too much stuff...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

If anyone is interested, I got this far today:










Then I discovered that Artin electrical connectors look similar in shape to Tyco and LL and others that you'd think would plug right in... but they're significantly smaller and would require a bunch of whittling to get something to fit. More tinkering than I had time for today, so it'll have to wait...

--rick


----------

